# Newborn sweater sizes



## ladyann442 (Feb 7, 2011)

Help. I'm knitting a simple newborn cardigan with a raglan sleeve. It's a top down pattern. All was great until I got to the sleeves. I've picked up the stitches on the three dps but the pattern says "continue knitting in pattern to desired length." How am I supposed to know how long this baby's arms will be since it isn't due until November? Dahhhhh. Does anyone have an average measurement for a newborn's arm length from neck to wrist?


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

try this see if it helps 
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/babysize.html
http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Things/Reference_Charts/free_reference_charts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

6-7" is the norm (IMHO).

I make mine at 7".
If it is too long for the babe, Mom can roll up the sleeves a bit.


----------



## ladyann442 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks "crochet away" and "galaxycraft" for your really speedy responses. The charts looked so good that I downloaded and copied the whole file for future reference. You both make being a part of this group fantastic.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

you're most welcome, that's what we are all here for  i had them sites alredy bookmarked for my reference too.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are quite welcome.
Though I noticed a boo-boo on my part.
I should have also stated that my measurements are from the underarm to the cuff.
Okay, so I need another cup of coffee. :>)


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

You got good information on sleeve length.
I just wanted to offer my method for top down baby sweaters. I put the sleeve stitches on holders, do the body of the sweater, then do both sleeves at the same time and generally make them the length of the body. By doing both at once there is no need to measure and/or worry about both being the same length.
I find this method works for me-----
 :thumbup:


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Great tip thanks for that :thumbup: 


ompuff said:


> You got good information on sleeve length.
> I just wanted to offer my method for top down baby sweaters. I put the sleeve stitches on holders, do the body of the sweater, then do both sleeves at the same time and generally make them the length of the body. By doing both at once there is no need to measure and/or worry about both being the same length.
> I find this method works for me-----
> :thumbup:


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I made the top down sweater for baby recently, wish I would have done the sleeves together!!!! I will with the next one


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

These are fabulous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

always better a bit long so they can use the sweater for several months. i did one for my grandbaby and she wore it for 9 months and then i lengthened it so she wore it for several more months. the mother loved the sweater and it made me feel good that my work was used for so long.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

I make the sleeves about the same length as the body; so, yes, I do the body first, then the sleeves get picked up and knitted down on four needles. Lenghtening's easy when you knit from the top down.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Love all the info and the links to the charts. What a great group of knitters!

Thanks.
Shauna


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to share. I had no idea this was even available. But it surely explains why every time I make a sweater for my daughter in a pattern size XS and she's a size 2 why I have to make so many adjustments to the pattern for the proper fit. Thanks!!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> try this see if it helps
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/babysize.html
> http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Things/Reference_Charts/free_reference_charts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes


 :roll: Sorry to bother you so early in the morning-could you tell me step by step how to put these sites under "my bookmarks"? Everything I've tried does not work. Thanks


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

sent you pm



carol's gifts said:


> crochet_away said:
> 
> 
> > try this see if it helps
> ...


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

to carol's gifts - up on your tool bar, it will say file, edit, options, favorites, click on favorites. the top item is add to favorites. just click and done.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

To bookmark... I go to the left just above the initial topic and you'll see a save icon with a spot for you to name the save. That's what I do... Others may book mark it on this page differently. I also have a folder on my computer called knitting. I highlight the portion of the website that I wanted (example the actual chart) and I hit Ctrl and C at the same time. (This copies the chart). I then open a word document. I put my cursor in the empty document. I then hit Ctrl and V at the same time. The chart is now in the document and I can save it in my Knitting folder. Hope that gives you some options.

I've added the chart as a download for you.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Great charts, thank you!


----------



## cindy moss (May 2, 2012)

When you have the relevant file open on your screen, look to the top of the screen & you should see a little star labelled 'bookmarks'. Mine is on my Google bar but you may have another 'make' of taskbar on your computer.

THe file should go straight into your bookmark folder. Once there you can make different folders to organise everything & make it easier to find, eg. cookery, knitting tips, crochet patterns. Just drag each entry in to the proper folder. Hope this helps.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Great sites! Thanks from this knitter too.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow. Thanks crochet-away. What would we do without all this help?



crochet_away said:


> try this see if it helps
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/babysize.html
> http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Things/Reference_Charts/free_reference_charts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> try this see if it helps
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/babysize.html
> http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Things/Reference_Charts/free_reference_charts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes


Great charts!!! Absolutely saving them. Thanks!
Frani


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

no problem ladies,  when we don't have the person right in front of us it's hard to guess, saved them myself a while ago.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

cindy moss said:


> When you have the relevant file open on your screen, look to the top of the screen & you should see a little star labelled 'bookmarks'. Mine is on my Google bar but you may have another 'make' of taskbar on your computer.
> 
> THe file should go straight into your bookmark folder. Once there you can make different folders to organise everything & make it easier to find, eg. cookery, knitting tips, crochet patterns. Just drag each entry in to the proper folder. Hope this helps.


Hi Cindy Moss, and thanks for that tutorial, I think I "bookmarked" my first sites! Thanks to all KP ers!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> try this see if it helps
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/babysize.html
> http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Things/Reference_Charts/free_reference_charts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes


Nice charts! Thanks for these!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

ompuff said:


> You got good information on sleeve length.
> I just wanted to offer my method for top down baby sweaters. I put the sleeve stitches on holders, do the body of the sweater, then do both sleeves at the same time and generally make them the length of the body. By doing both at once there is no need to measure and/or worry about both being the same length.
> I find this method works for me-----
> :thumbup:


Good idea. I will try that next time.


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. this has been an issue for me too.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I always do both sleeves at the same time. Also sometimes I do both fronts at the same time. It helps to know they are all the same size.

josiehof


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Bev's country Cottage website has a great deal of sizing information especially in baby sizes. She also has a lot of free patterns. 

www.bevscountrycottage.com 

The Craft Yarn Council has sizing for everyone babies to adults.

www.thecraftyarncouncil.com


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

This is my go-to site for baby measurements:

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/size-chart.html#baby

And tell the pediatrician to get you an estimate of the birth weight


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I do mine 7 as baby arms grow quicker than their body


----------



## ladyann442 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who responded. What a great group of knitters! The charts will be very useful when making gifts--especially for the long-distance children--and the tips should prove beneficial too. Thanks everyone!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> try this see if it helps
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/babysize.html
> http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Things/Reference_Charts/free_reference_charts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes


Excellent information to have. Thanks.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> Great tip thanks for that :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ompuff said:
> ...


I haven't done that with baby sweaters either. I have learnt something new again from this group. Thanks for the tip :thumbup:


----------

